# Two adult male rats plus cage for sale if you need it - Orange County, ca



## Spot (Oct 4, 2017)

We have a bonded adult male pair, a gray and a Siamese, available to a good home.They are tame, well socialized, and get along very well. I interact with them every day. But they were intimidating some babies that we particularly wished to breed, so we had to separate them out from the main male cage and I regret not being able to spend as much time with them as I used to. They are great boys, and I think they deserve more attention, so I’m hoping to find them a new home where they can be doted on as family pets. It’s actually really hard to part with them, as I raised them from birth, but I really want them to be as happy as possible.The rats are free to a good home. If you need a cage, I can also sell you the cage that they are currently living in for only $20. Note, this is only the cage and not the accessories.We are in Irvine, Ca. Unfortunately, we cannot ship them or deliver them. If you are interested, please get in touch and we can arrange for you to meet them.


----------



## Spot (Oct 4, 2017)

Update: the cage and rats are both no longer available.


----------

